
Show HN: Encrypto – Beautiful File Encryption (Mac/Windows) - colink
http://macpaw.com/encrypto
======
unsignedint
How the file format structured? The reason being is that if I ever receive,
file format that requires special app just for it, I'd hit reply and have the
sender 7z with password which would be as secure, but in a format understood
by wider range of tools...

------
kennydude
The bigger version of this, Hider, scrambled filenames in a still guessable
manner. I wouldn't want to trust something like that.

------
CiPHPerCoder
Where's the source code?

